
Spy with Openvpn - mr-cribo
hi guys 
I wanna know that is it possible to spy with openvpn in the arch linux ?? 
I got a openvpn file from my pal and it was related to a project , but I don&#x27;t have trust to it . 
based on your opinion Do think is it possible ? 
I mean is that buy a dns server and monitoring the site traffic .
I apologize because of my terrible English.
======
ktpsns
Your ideas sound crowds and nonworking.

What about investing your interest on technology for something good. What
about learning the basics of Linux and Networking? Installing Arch Linux is a
good exercise. Setting up an OpenVPN server, too. I bet your friend has
experience and is willing to support you.

One day, this move could bring you a good education and income.

~~~
mr-cribo
Thank you because of your respond . to tell the truth I was started learning
Arch Linux one year ago and now I know a lot of stuff about Linux, specially
Arch . but I apologize , I don't understand your mean from this sentence : "
What about investing your interest on technology for something good. What
about learning the basics of Linux and Networking? Installing Arch Linux is a
good exercise . " ?? Yeah , My pal is one of the best programmer that ever I
have seen before he's so professional .

~~~
ktpsns
Perfect, so you should learn about OpenVPN. Forget about IPv6 in the moment,
learn about classical TCP/IP, routing, CIDR. Spend 10€/m for a VPS, it is a
great investment for learning.

